# One million free quilt patterns



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This site is truly fantastic as you can play with colours and designs, then print out the pattern. Be forewarned: it can become addictive! (ask me how I know )

http://www.freequiltpatterns.info/custom/quilt-pattern-playground/quilt-pattern-playground.php


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you for sharing this resource.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Haha...went to the link and now an hour later...I see what you mean by addictive! Love it


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Enabler!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Tommyice said:


> Enabler!


This!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh did I really chores that needed doing before tomorrow or next week!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I would love to open the link, but it is close to 1 a.m, and I will need to get to sleep soon. But I know where I'm be 1st thing in the morning.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

